# a little birdie told me the A3 is gonna be here sooner than expected...



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: a little birdie told me the A3 is gonna be here sooner than expected... (olaf)*

An Audiworld forum discussion talked of someone with inside info







that claimed it would be a mid-summer surprise launch at an auto show. And that may be true, but everything I've read says it won't be purchasable in the USA until 1st or 2nd quarter 2005 so were still looking at a year away at the earliest. And for the S3 probably 2005 for Euros and 2006 for us stateside. Then again, what the hell do I know.








Phil


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: a little birdie told me the A3 is gonna be here sooner than expected... (I love pizza)*

The word I got at my dealer is that the A3 will be shipped to dealers in July 05 as a 5 door only. We have to pray for the 3 door and S3


----------



## MML (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: a little birdie told me the A3 is gonna be here sooner than expected... (olaf)*

I hope we get to see the finished product soon!! I am very interested in this car if it as good as I hope. A sportier, quicker hatchback that is smaller than my Avant.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: a little birdie told me the A3 is gonna be here sooner than expected... (Audiquattroluv2)*

Keep in mind that when you walk into a dealership and say, "Hey, I heard that the A3 will be coming to the NA market in the next few months" that the dealership will steer you clear of such thinking. 
Their response will almost always be, "really? well, the information we have is that the launch may be a year away."
Reason for this vaguery? Because they want to get you into a new A4 NOW NOW NOW!


----------

